# The Aviation Dual



## sunny91 (Aug 1, 2009)

In the early 20th century aviation is a great adventure. And the work of the pioneers of those days still influences aircraft designers today. Claude Dornier and Hugo Junkers dream of aircraft bigger than any of the world has ever has seen. They pursue their vision with enormous zeal and ambition. And they become fierce rivals in their struggle to construct these flying giants.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 1, 2009)

Very impressive video, Sunny. Wonder how it ends ???

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 1, 2009)

That was pretty dam interesting.


----------

